# Pistetääs netinjako- ja palomuuriohje jakoon

## Elekrep

Tervehdys kaikille.

Tulipa tuossa tovi sitten jo väsättyä koulutyöksi jonkinlainen ohje siitä, miten linuksista voi väsätä palomuurikoneen joka jakaa nettiä lähiverkkoon. Voisin nyt pistää sen näin "julkisesti" jakoon, koska on tullut törmättyä ihmisiin jotka olisivat moista kaipailleet joskus. Tosiaan ohje on toteutettu hieman pyöreästi, koska sen oli tarkoitus olla alusta riippumaton ohje. Samasta syystä jätin itse softien asentamiset pois, vaikka eihän noiden asentaminen nykyään vie kuin pari komentoa. Mutta kuitenkin Gentoo pohjalla tuon toteutin dokkarissa käytettyjä lähteitä hyväksikäyttäen.

Kommentteja saa jättää ja jos on virheitäkin niin korjailen ne sitten.

Elikkäs PDF-filu löytyy:

http://muronurkka.no-ip.org/

"Että jos vaikka joskus antaisin jotain takaisinpäin eikä kinuisi apua  :Smile: "

EDIT 25.4.2008: Sellainen tilanne hieman päällä, että tuo sivu ei toimi koska serverin paholainen meni kuolemaan, huomasinkin vasta hieman myöhässä sen ettei toimi, koska vika näkyi vain muutamassa palvelussa, joista yksi on juuriki sitte apache... Mutta uusi on työn alla.

----------

## Toomuch

Tuo esimerkissä oleva policy-filen critical -log-level ei toimi ainakaan iptables 1.3.5:ssä, liekö muuttunut jossakin vaiheessa vai kirotusvihre vaan.

shorewall.confista pastetut loglevelit:

#       7       debug

#       6       info

#       5       notice

#       4       warning

#       3       err

#       2       crit

#       1       alert

#       0       emerg

t

----------

## Elekrep

Taidat olla oikeassa. Noi tais jossain shorewallin versiossa päivittyä. Itsellä on warning noissa käytössä, mutta pistin tuohon ohjeeseen criticalin kun ajattelin ettei kovin moni noita lokeja kumminkaa seuraa.

Elikkäs "crit" toimisi (?)

----------

## Toomuch

crit toimii joo, huomasin tuon ohjeen ansiosta että mulla oli unohtunut tuolla policy-filessä log-level infoksi ja vaihdoin sitä sitten criticaliin ja totesin ettei toimi.

t

----------

## Elekrep

Noniin, nyt on sekin päivitetty. 

Tuli tossa itsekkin virkistettyä muistia muutama kuukaus sitten, kun asensin Kuroo:n ja päivitin sillä shorewallin. Eikös se heittäny kaikki configit ihan sekasin. Policyssä tais olla make.conf sisältö  :Smile: 

Hyvä että oli apua tuosta dokkarista   :Cool: 

----------

